# Any thoughts on Fausti SxS's



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has any experience with them? Any recomendations for a decent side by side field gun?


----------



## ctsdaxx (Mar 11, 2005)

Not sure about the side by side butwon a fausti traditions over and under. I just shot it for the first time last week and love it. The overall craftsmanship of the gun seems really good. The engraving is a nice touch but I was very impressed on how well it shot for what they say is a cheaper gun.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow, I didn't think it was that cheap!


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

There are some different grades of Fausti SxSs out there, some made for different companies. 

If you don't care if it really fancy, but still loook nice, go with a base model from wwwcdnninvestments.com.

Download the catalog or give them a call.

They have some Fausti SxSs for $699 or $799.


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

Fausti's are INEXPENSIVE not cheap. They will serve you well.


----------



## HoytRLWinstonGuy (Aug 28, 2005)

If you want inexpensive SxS guns don't buy any new "Cheap" ones. Look for solid but well used vintage guns. (I'm assuming you want one for grouse, woodcock, ect...) You can find guns like Stevens 311s which have little or no collector value but wil shoot thousands of rounds without problems for the 250-400 range for guns typically built in the 50's 60's 70's. You can get Lefever Nitros from the 30s 40s 50s for the same price. I recently picked up a 1932 Fulton in the mid $300 range that balances, points, and shoots far better than most new 699 and 799 priced guns. It's essentially the ugly cousin of the LC Smith guns. Different in design and aesthetics but equally balanced and proportioned. Good luck.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

HoytRLWinstonGuy said:


> If you want inexpensive SxS guns don't buy any new "Cheap" ones. Look for solid but well used vintage guns. (I'm assuming you want one for grouse, woodcock, ect...) You can find guns like Stevens 311s which have little or no collector value but wil shoot thousands of rounds without problems for the 250-400 range for guns typically built in the 50's 60's 70's. You can get Lefever Nitros from the 30s 40s 50s for the same price. I recently picked up a 1932 Fulton in the mid $300 range that balances, points, and shoots far better than most new 699 and 799 priced guns. It's essentially the ugly cousin of the LC Smith guns. Different in design and aesthetics but equally balanced and proportioned. Good luck.


The Fausti guns are good guns, and the ones for $699 and $799 are the same on the inside as the more expensive Fausti guns that Cabela's has, like this. I would not hesitate to buy one from CDNN and save some $$$.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/c.../1109965_fausdea_owa.jsp?categoryId=SEARCH_gl


The Fausti guns are way better than the CZs and other Turkish imports IMO. There is a reason that Dehaan no longer does business with Huglu.


----------

